# Puppy coat vs adult coat



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

wondering what is the difference btwn puppy and adult coat?


----------



## Snow Man's Mom (Jul 27, 2009)

QUOTE (kaili214 @ Jul 27 2009, 09:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810636


> hi! are puppy coats generally thicker? my pup has very silky coat on his face but has a thicker straight coat on his body. my breeder said that his body will become silky once the coat changes. is this true? any one experience this? and when does this coat change happen? thanks![/B]


As far as I understand this is true. The puppies that I have been around have all started going through coat transition around 8 months of age. How old is your puppy? If they have a true silky coat you should be able to see a part start by around 4 months down the back. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

i was wondering the same?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

If a puppy has more of a cottony texture, that doesn't become silky with the coat change. But there are so many degrees of 'silk' that it could be that your pup has a coarser silk coat. I have yet to have a coat where i can make the exact distinction between puppy coat and adult coat. Some silk coats are poofier than the others but are still silk. Coat change can begin around 6 mos, there is no 'set' time.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (kaili214 @ Jul 28 2009, 11:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810778


> thanks ladies! yes my breeder said the coat is not cottony. it's just a thicker silk. but i want the more soft silk! lol. my pup is 6 months right now and the breeder said she can see the new adult coat come in about 2 inches.[/B]



Coats can change during different stages of life. At about 10 months you may see another change and more matting.
If it's a nice straight white coat with little matting you most likely have a silk coat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 28 2009, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810802


> QUOTE (kaili214 @ Jul 28 2009, 11:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810778





> thanks ladies! yes my breeder said the coat is not cottony. it's just a thicker silk. but i want the more soft silk! lol. my pup is 6 months right now and the breeder said she can see the new adult coat come in about 2 inches.[/B]



Coats can change during different stages of life. At about 10 months you may see another change and more matting.
If it's a nice straight white coat with little matting you most likely have a silk coat.
[/B][/QUOTE]

perfect! i'm getting him tomorrow so i'll update everyone! just getting a little overly excited and nervous


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes, yes, who's the breeder? We love to know who's malts are related to who here!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My 10 month old pup still has all her baby teeth (and adult teeth) and she still has her same puppy coat!! She's starting to matt more, and I'm still not sure if it's the "change" or if she's just being too crazy and getting knots!!!!!!! 

Good luck with your new pup. When are you getting her?


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

OMG He's so adorable! Congratulations!

Napoleon is turning 8 months next Wednesday. His hair seems to be cottony but then it seems different than Raine's cottony texture. Haven't seen any mat yet so I'm assuming he still hasn't got the coat change.


----------

